# How do YOU eat your TOFU



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

SILLY WHIMSY TIME -- Public and Multiple Answers LOL have fun, share what you do like if you do like TOFU!

Oh and I should tell the story of a class mate of mine when I want through cooking school. He HATED the smell of Sesame. So much so, he could tell, from across the kitchen, when the sesame oil bottle had been opened. You would swear by his reaction someone let one rip in his face. LOL so all is good if you really hate it, everyone's tongues are different. Me, I really hate pickled fish EWW but I had a roommate years ago who would eat it with a fork from a jar. With a fork from a jar is how I eat sauerkraut too >_>


Well, here I am, all out of tofu, and with a bowl of miso soup chuck full of shitaki and udon in its place, I got to wondering, how do you eat your tofu?

Me, I like certain dishes, and am not "bad" at them. 

Agedashi tofu is simply starch dusted and fried with a nice soy/mirin sauce and a garnish. 

Mapo Doufu is ... good,  ground meat + chillies + some thickened water/stock with lots of simmered in the sauce tofu and more chillies with some green something (personally I like spring onions) lots of regional variations on this dish. The Mrs, she omits all those chillies XD for instance.

Some mornings, I just like a bowl of silken tofu JUST with a sprinkle (pinched between fingers) of salt and brown sugar and a few drops of sesame oil, I don't think there is a recipe out there for this, but it is good. The equivalent to silken tofu is yogurt or custard in terms of light taste and soft texture. 

Then there is soup. I like tofu in my miso soup.  bummer.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I voted stewed because it's the closest to the truth. I don't normally have tofu, but when I do, it's in the form of chunks in my Hot & Sour soup, or other asian soup dishes. Other than that, tofu never crosses the threshold of my mouth.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHAH

I love hot and sour soup!! Vegie stock, shreded pork, wood ear mushrooms, green onions, hot chillies, tofu, vinegar and black pepper YUM!


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

"Some mornings, I just like a bowl of silken tofu JUST with a sprinkle (pinched between fingers) of salt and brown sugar and a few drops of sesame oil, I don't think there is a recipe out there for this, but it is good. The equivalent to silken tofu is yogurt or custard in terms of light taste and soft texture." 

Very close to what i eat back home. We usually take it with salt, sesame oil and chopped spring onion. Sometimes we put this on: preserved eggs


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ewwwwhhhh! I dunno, I really tried to like it, but it's a texture thing for me.....


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i eat tofu hotdogs, burgers, fried chunks in soup, ground up in chili or stew, fake bologna slices etc.
but i have to admit the best ever recipe comes from a friend of mine.
she makes a pie crust with crushed graham crackers, takes about 500 grams of silken tofu and a cup of maple syrup. put the tofu and syrup into the food processor and beat mercilessly. then pour the contents into the pie crust and bake in the oven. what comes out is one of the best tasting cheesecakes you will ever eat. simple.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I eat Miso soup often and sometimes fried tofu.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Ewwwwhhhh! I dunno, I really tried to like it, but it's a texture thing for me.....


..."its all in the mind" - hannibal lecter


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHA


Actually, I like preserved duck eggs in congee:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Since I have no tofu (nor shall I ever), I will not it eat.
Since I will not eat tofu (nor shall I ever), I have none.

Thanks for asking anyway.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In soup, whether hot and sour, or in some homebrew concoction with egg drop, corn, green onion, and whatever mushrooms my wife will tolerate (the poor dear declines shitake, I'm afraid).

I fry up tofu occasionally. My younger son loves it, as do I. If I'm lazy, and near an Asian store, I'll buy some of the pre-fried stuff and save myself the job of cleaning up the spatter. Occasionally I'll go for Buddha's delight at a buffet or food court place, partly because of the baby corn, but also because of the tofu. Ma-Po Tofu is great, though I haven't had it in years. I used to have a friend i Victoria who was from Beijing and he introduced me to it.

Though not quite the same, I like bean curd that you buy in sheet form and reconstitute. If you have any dishes with shredded chicken, it fits in nice there, much like fake plants look real at first glance when sitting amidst a few real ones.

We're also big TVP (textured vegetable protein) users in our house. Hamburgers, meatballs, and meatloaf are generally about 30-40% TVP where we live. Stretches the meat out farther, has no chewy bits, is dirt cheap, doesn't go bad in the canister, and takes on whatever seasoning you want. A winner any way you look at it.

The theme running through all of this, though, is that NO ONE in our home likes tofu when it is soft and jiggly. Got to be solid and firm.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Texture is tough.

i like the firm tofu in a bit of oil with garlic onions and some spices, cook till brown the throw in the veggies to stir fry.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You missed one that's probably true of most people: Unwittingly.

Soy's in so many of our processed foods that it borders on ridiculous.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Usually have it fried in asian food.
Tastes like eggs to me....or it takes on whatever other flavors are in the dish.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

sadly that is so very true of our foods. More unreal than can really be believed. Babyfood that is beat jelly with flavours, hot dogs that is pork oils and vegetable sourced protein, the list probably goes on but I don't read labels any longer. Mind you, other than the odd frozen dinner, I rarely purchase processed foods. I would love to see a government crackdown on them as a whole, they are contributing to the declining health of the nation and the ever increasing rate of "stupid kid". One day, a nation of over taught and regimented peoples will just walk in, and we will all be fat and docile bovines ripe for the takeover if this continues for another generation or three 

Ground up soy beans in 80centigrade water with lemon juice, makes for a healthy, cholesterol free high protein food. No added flavour enhancers, colours, texturizers, salts, or extracts needed.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't stand tofu, and it stinks when you fry it.

Eat all of it you want--I'll pass so there's more for you who do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This thread almost made me throw up all over my new computer screen. Don't you know that only banjo players eat tofu?:rockon2:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

although i myself don't care for it, in our house they only eat silken tofu. it is used in miso soup (which i like without the tofu)
with *MOBO DOFU* (which i also like without the tofu) and other stuff


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The hard packed tofu, marinated, and thrown in a salad. Honestly, not bad. It is very cheese like.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Of course there always is the great fake cooking competition show, one of I think it was 3 Tofu challenges during this shows run.

[video=youtube;p76Kreq-yL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p76Kreq-yL4[/video]

[video=youtube;P6nT9D0jbHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6nT9D0jbHI[/video]

[video=youtube;omA3iNGIYxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omA3iNGIYxk[/video]

[video=youtube;nQPExt7JVVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQPExt7JVVg[/video]

[video=youtube;yGWSSm7fzRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGWSSm7fzRo[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p76Kreq-yL4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6nT9D0jbHI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omA3iNGIYxk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQPExt7JVVg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGWSSm7fzRo


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

to quote shakespeare...or is it dr. seuss...???...

I could not, would not, in a house.
I would not, could not, with a mouse.
I would not eat them with a fox.
I would not eat them in a box.
I would not eat them here or there.
I would not eat them anywhere.
I would not eat green eggs and ham.
I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

although it brings to mind visions of hoidy toidy californians, im not averse to trying it.
but i never have, and likely wont unless a situation forces it on me.
theres real meat at the grocery store here. lots of it.
i was reading online about processed food and all the shit they pump animals with. and vegetables are full of crap too. its pretty scary, but im not rich so to hell with it.
i dont eat fast food, or tv dinner things, i buy raw stuff and cook it up- nothing is really good for us anymore.
but i cant afford the cost or the time to shop at markets that sell clean food. 
and in fact, is there any clean food? all the water is full of chemicals, as is the air and the soil, all over the world.
im not gonna go buy tofu and try it, but if some hot female offered it to me, id eat it.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

To quote my daughter who, at the age of three announced after trying it, " I don't like toad food!"


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

Well now I have to bring in Dr.Seuss

How do I eat Tofu, you say
I do not eat it any way
I would not like it here or there.
I would not like it anywhere.
I do not eat it and now you see
I do not eat it K-O-T-G


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

K-O-T-G explain?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Bevo said:


> K-O-T-G explain?


K-O-T-G is the guy who started the thread lol


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHA

Legally it is Keeps

But in the rhyme it should be vocalized as letters Kay-Oh-Tee-Gee


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Another fav dish in my family here is this one. Yes the show is called Cooking With Dog.... the Dog's name is Frances and he sits there neat as you pleas waiting on dinner to be served.


[video=youtube;5PZuMdrYI7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PZuMdrYI7E[/video]
YouTube - How to Make Skewered Tofu Dango (Japanese Sweet Dumplings)


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You guys!! (slap knee)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Does is come in SPAM flavour???


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I loves me some Ma Poh!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

the only way I can eat tofu is deep fried, with either garlic and chili peppers, or some kind of yummy sauce.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...how come there's no "real men don't eat tofu" option?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...how come there's no "real men don't eat tofu" option?


... unfortunately those men all went and ate Quiche


----------

